# Convertidor Analogico-Digital de Rampa Discreta



## JCMUNOZ (Jul 23, 2011)

CONVERTIDOR ANALOGICO - DIGITAL DE RAMPA DISCRETA

buenas tardes colegas de la comunidad, estoy haciendo un proyecto de un contador utilizando un convertidor de rampa discreta y un comparador. La parte del astable y el contador ya la tengo lista y funciona perfectamente pero el problema del circuito es que no me esta funcionando el comparador donde la entrada inversora de este comparador es la salida del convertidor digital analogico y la otra entrada no inversora esta conectada a  un potenciometro de 10k.......a la salida del convertidor digital analogico coloque un voltimetro para chequear los voltajes pero solo me mustra hasta 3.27 volt


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola JCMUNOZ

Sería más fácil si adjuntas el archivo que se genera con tu simulador.
La imagen que adjuntaste no tiene una buena definición y algunas cosas no se distinguen bien.

Además si adjuntas ese archivo que se genera con tu simulador se puede hacer una simulación para analizar que se puede corregir para que funcione.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2011)

JCMUNOZ dijo:


> CONVERTIDOR ANALOGICO - DIGITAL DE RAMPA DISCRETA
> 
> buenas tardes colegas de la comunidad, estoy haciendo un proyecto de un contador utilizando un convertidor de rampa discreta y un comparador. La parte del astable y el contador ya la tengo lista y funciona perfectamente pero el problema del circuito es que no me esta funcionando el comparador donde la entrada inversora de este comparador es la salida del convertidor digital analogico y la otra entrada no inversora esta conectada a  un potenciometro de 10k.......a la salida del convertidor digital analogico coloque un voltimetro para chequear los voltajes pero solo me mustra hasta 3.27 voltVer el archivo adjunto 57120



Ademas, fijate que la entrada inversora del comparador que mencionas pareciera estar a masa!!!!!


----------



## JCMUNOZ (Jul 25, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos, aqui les coloco el montaje del circuito del cual estoy trabajando es el diseño e implementacion de un convertidor de rampa discreta de 4 bits con interfaz visual (7 segmentos)....


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola JCMUNOZ

Se ve en tu circuito que las dos salidas de las compuerta AND U13 y U9 están conectadas a tierra(Gnd).
Es eso correcto ??.
Al parecer querías conectarlas a U10, Decodificador BCD a 7-Seg. Pero se conectaron a otro alambre.

Te sugiero que arregles eso para ver si funciona ya que esas compuertas no sirven de nada conectadas así.
Ya que lo tengas, funcione o no vuelve a adjuntar el archivo ya corregido.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JCMUNOZ (Jul 26, 2011)

amigos aqui les mando el archivo del simulador, ya hice algunas modificaciones y al parecer ya esta casi listo falta encontrar al detalle los valores de las R del convertidor para lograr que las medidas sean similares o aproximadas a lo que me refleja en los displays....muchas gracias por los tips y comentarios... estoy utilizando la ver.7.4 del proteus


----------



## JCMUNOZ (Jul 28, 2011)

buen dia compañeros aqui les muestro el circuito final que ya funciona con el objetivo esperado, pero el detalle es que la cuenta no empieza desde 0-0 sino que pasa muy rapido y muestra es 1-0??? me podran dar algun consejo?? en el archivo adjunto se encuentra el archivo del simulador proteus ver. 7.4


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola JCMUNOZ

Lo que te puedo recomendar es que cambies el contador 74LS191 por el 74LS93.
Hay varias razones para hacer este cambio:
No tiene entradas de control para programarlo.
No tiene entrada de control para que cuente hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
No tiene RCO(13).
No tiene TC(12)
*No es sincrónico*. ESTO es lo más importante.

El que al encender tu circuito aparezca 10 en los Display’s es error del ISIS, Hay que Irlos Guardando en un archivo en nuestras PC’s para algún día hacer una tabla comparativa de simuladores.

Ahora bien: si pretendes, con el 74LS191, por medio de su entrada de control PL(11) restablecer a cero por medio de una maya RC no es tan fácil pues aparte de provocar ese efecto con la RC se tendría que aplicar un pulso al CLK(14) pues éste *es sincrónico*. El lograr esto es difícil y tu circuito se complicaría más.

La desventaja, digamos, que le veo al 74LS93 es que en éste la entrada clock es cierta en la transición negativa mientras en el 74LS191 es en la transición positiva.
Esto se resuelve cambiando la compuerta AND por donde llegan los pulsos del 555 por una compuerta NAND.

Puesto que el 74LS93 no tiene varias entradas, que por cierto no utilizas, tu circuito se verá más limpio.

Muy Buen Circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Olvidé algo Importante: la entrada de U10 creo no está conectada a nada. si así es éste y la compuerta AND asociada sobran.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola JCMUNOZ
[/COLOR] 
Estuve Jugando un rato con tu circuito.

Hay algo que podría afectar al funcionamiento de tu circuito si lo armas en la realidad.
El CD4066 es de la familia CMOS mientras los demás IC’s son de la familia TTL.
Seguramente cambiaste los atributos, en el ISIS, para que éste CD4066, funcione con 5V. 
Pero: en las casas comerciales(Electrónicas) se consigue ese CD4066 para que funcione con 5V ??.
Si no lo consigues puedes reemplazar la compuerta AND por donde pasan los pulsos hacia el contador por una 4081 y el contador por un 4520.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 28, 2011)

JCMUNOZ dijo:


> buen dia compañeros aqui les muestro el circuito final que ya funciona con el objetivo esperado, pero el detalle es que la cuenta no empieza desde 0-0 sino que pasa muy rapido y muestra es 1-0??? me podran dar algun consejo?? en el archivo adjunto se encuentra el archivo del simulador proteus ver. 7.4



Hola Amigo!!! esta muy buena la idea, pero le veo un defecto a tu circuito, salvo q*UE* lo hayas diseñado con la finalidad q*UE* voy a nombrar.
Bueno, al parecer cuando la rampa se incrementa hasta alcanzar el valor analogo a comparar, y queda el valor numerico estatico, si tu bajas el nivel de señal de entrada, este no actualiza su valor. Ya q*UE* la rampa interna supera al valor analogo desconocido y el operacional queda en salida baja.-
Asi debe ser?
Otra cosa, los datos solo deberian mostrarse, una vez q*UE* el A/D hallo el valor final!!!.- 
SAludos.-


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 29, 2011)

JCMUNOZ dijo:


> amigos aqui les mando el archivo del simulador, ya hice algunas modificaciones y al parecer ya esta casi listo falta encontrar al detalle los valores de las R del convertidor para lograr que las medidas sean similares o aproximadas a lo que me refleja en los displays....muchas gracias por los tips y comentarios... estoy utilizando la ver.7.4 del proteus


Hola Amigo, te dejo este circuito q arme, puedes agregar mas digitos con muy pocas modificaciones, le di la utilidad como VOLTIMETRO.-



JCMUNOZ dijo:


> buen dia compañeros aqui les muestro el circuito final que ya funciona con el objetivo esperado, pero el detalle es que la cuenta no empieza desde 0-0 sino que pasa muy rapido y muestra es 1-0??? me podran dar algun consejo?? en el archivo adjunto se encuentra el archivo del simulador proteus ver. 7.4



Amigo te adjunto tambien el archivo para abrir en PROTEUS


----------



## heribertorangel (Jul 25, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, te dejo este circuito q arme, puedes agregar mas digitos con muy pocas modificaciones, le di la utilidad como VOLTIMETRO.-
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo te adjunto tambien el archivo para abrir en PROTEUS



Amigo Gudino podrias ayudarme con mi proyecto? necesito implementar un convertidor Analogico Digital Rampa Discreta de 5 Bits, estuve viendo los modelos construidos mas arriba pero se me ha hecho bastante dificultoso encontrar los componentes para poder aplicar la solucion a 5 bits, anexo tienes las modificaciones que he realizado de los mostrados anteriormente, mi problema radica en como incluir una nueva entrada con un 4066, ya que cuando lo hago el proteus me dice que no puedo hacerlo porque ya hay un 4066 utilizando los pines 1, 2 y 13 ya que ya existen 4 4066 y yo deseo agregar un quinto

El siguiente problema es con el 74191 ya que coloque uno adicional para la quinta entrada de bits pero no se como conectarlos el voltaje VREF debe ser 7,75 v
 gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola Amigo heribertorangel, bienvenido, el esquema que expuse trabaja con 2 contadores BCD, solo tienes que utilizar los bits que desees.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola heribertorangel

Lo que ocurre es que el 4066 solo tiene 4 interruptores: A, B, C, D. Tú agregas otro como U6:E el cual no existe.
Lo que debes hacer e agregar otro como U7:A.

En el circuito que te adjunto se ve cómo conectar el segundo 74191.
NUNCA se conectan las salidas, de ningún IC, a tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## heribertorangel (Ago 1, 2012)

Gracias por tu valiosa ayuda carlos, unas preguntas mas si eres tan amable:

por que el conteo va aumentando de 0,5 en 0.5 no deberia ir de 0,25 por la formula Vref= 7.75

/ (2 a la N)-1, Y N=5 BITS lo que me da 0,25. Y la segunda duda es por que el conteo final de bits da 11011 lo que es 27, no deberia ser el conteo (2 a la N) =31?

Saludos y agradecido de la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola heribertorangel

Lo contadores solo cuentan en incrementos de 1; en los Display’s se ven incrementos de 0.5 por la forma en que están conectados los contadores hacia decodificadores.
Si debería ir en incrementos de 0.25 tendrías que diseñar un contador, con los 74191, más sofisticado.

Si el resultado de la conversión es 11011, como se ve en los LED’s, este número en decimal es igual a 27. pero los Display’s indican 155 por la forma en que están conectados los contadores 74191 hacia los decodificadores 74LS247.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

